# 25G Starfire Journal



## Jaysan

Been in the hobby a little bit now and wanted to get something larger each time.

Started off with a 7G, than went onto a 9.5G and now a 25G Starfire tank 

Pictures of my setup from start to semi-finish:

After picking up the tank from AI, I went to Ikea to pick up a stand that my gf wanted me to get:

Setting it up:









Finished Product:









Inside:









Picked up a Co2 kit while I was in Taiwan in February:









Ordered a Odyssea Light from Aquatraders:









Picked up a few rocks from AI:









Finished setup with no light on:









Finished setup with light on:









After I turned on the light, I inspected each seam more carefully.....and I saw this...-_-









A little chip in the glass...
Since I haven't added water to test out if it leaks...I'm not sure if this will hold water, but pretty sure it might.

It was a little disheartning to find a chip in the glass 
I'm gonna call AI tomorrow and see what they can do.

I'll update this thread as I go along with my project


----------



## jesse

Sick bro, what are your plans for it?


----------



## solarz

What's the name of that Ikea stand? Are you sure it can hold your 25 gal?


----------



## Jaysan

solarz said:


> What's the name of that Ikea stand? Are you sure it can hold your 25 gal?


I got the Stuva series furniture.
I think it can? It should be able to, lol
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S79893634/



jesse said:


> Sick bro, what are your plans for it?


Not too sure yet. Looking for piece of driftwood that I can use for this tank.
Might do a tree like figure with moss and some rocks in the background or something.


----------



## Boogerboy

You probably want to stress test that first, a 25 gal is roughly 300 pounds filled.

Also I got advice from another thread on here recently about putting a 5-8mm foam mat under the tank to evenly distribute the pressure


----------



## Jaysan

Boogerboy said:


> You probably want to stress test that first, a 25 gal is roughly 300 pounds filled.
> 
> Also I got advice from another thread on here recently about putting a 5-8mm foam mat under the tank to evenly distribute the pressure


Hey,
I sat on the stand (I weigh about 180)....
Maybe I'll sit on it again holding something really heavy, lol.
Oh wait, I have weights. I probably have about 300 lbs laying around. I'll put that on the stand without the tank on it and see what happens.

If you look at the pictures. I have a mat on the bottom


----------



## Boogerboy

Jaysan said:


> Hey,
> I sat on the stand (I weigh about 180)....
> Maybe I'll sit on it again holding something really heavy, lol.
> Oh wait, I have weights. I probably have about 300 lbs laying around. I'll put that on the stand without the tank on it and see what happens.
> 
> If you look at the pictures. I have a mat on the bottom


My bad! that part was meant for another thread


----------



## solarz

Jaysan said:


> Hey,
> I sat on the stand (I weigh about 180)....
> Maybe I'll sit on it again holding something really heavy, lol.
> Oh wait, I have weights. I probably have about 300 lbs laying around. I'll put that on the stand without the tank on it and see what happens.
> 
> If you look at the pictures. I have a mat on the bottom


Just get someone else to sit on the stand with you. 

Make sure it doesn't wobble.


----------



## Jaysan

solarz said:


> Just get someone else to sit on the stand with you.
> 
> Make sure it doesn't wobble.


Ahh, good idea, LOL
I'll just get my gf to sit on it with me.
Shes about 100lbs, with me 180, thats almost 300lbs. 
Maybe I'll hold a 20lb weight. haha

I made sure right now it doesn't wobble but I'll make sure again after we sit on it.
I just hope I can exchange the tank at AI. A bit of a hassle though as I don't live in Markham =(


----------



## manmadecorals

Ask Bunny where she got her PJ pants. I want a pair too


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Ask Bunny where she got her PJ pants. I want a pair too


I think "The Ones" store in Markham, hahahaha


----------



## bigfishy

Water weight per gallon is approx 8.34lbs

8.34 x 25 = 208.5


----------



## Jaysan

bigfishy said:


> Water weight per gallon is approx 8.34lbs
> 
> 8.34 x 25 = 208.5


Nice,
Thanks for that info.

Water weight = me
Tank weight = gf, haha


----------



## Boogerboy

bigfishy said:


> Water weight per gallon is approx 8.34lbs
> 
> 8.34 x 25 = 208.5


See, this is why I prefer metric. 1L = 1kg

100L=100kg or 220lbs. Add on the weight of the tank ~ 36lbs plus rocks and soil and you're up to like 280+

Better be safe than sorry


----------



## Jaysan

Quick update:
I will be taking the tank back to AI tonight to have it swapped.
Going to spend some time looking over the new tank to make sure everything is all good before I leave the store, lol
All the driving today might drive me insane, HAHA

Downtown -> Mississauga -> Markham -> Mississauga


----------



## Jaysan

Picked up the new tank:

Set it up with light and netlea soil:









Added the "dragon stone"?









Another picture:









Right side of the tank will have some sort of driftwood with moss on it. Haven't found the right one yet.

Also not too sure how I want these rocks placed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Boogerboy

I'd personally get more rocks. The typical Sanzon Iwagumi has 3 big rocks (although of slightly various sizes) and 3 secondary small rocks. As of now the hardscape looks a bit bare.

Also, depending on the sort of plant you want, you might want to keep more of the rock above the substrate as plant growth will hide more of it.


----------



## Jaysan

I wasn't really planning on going iwagumi, but now I might, haha.
I might pick up a few more rocks from AI as this does look a bit bare.

Plants will be mostly dwarf hair grass with UG and peacock moss on driftwood.


----------



## vraev

Looking good Jaysan.  Looking forward to see your tank come along.


----------



## joe

looks good just needs water and shrimp!!


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: May 1st, 2012*

I've purchased a few more rocks and placed them into the tank.

I think I like it the way it is now.
I may or may not remove the stone right in the front.
Not sure what I want to do with that one just yet.

Any thoughts?
I like the way the back three are


----------



## jarmilca

Jaysan said:


> I've purchased a few more rocks and placed them into the tank.
> 
> I think I like it the way it is now.
> I may or may not remove the stone right in the front.
> Not sure what I want to do with that one just yet.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> I like the way the back three are


I would suggest to remove one of the stones. It would look better if the number of stones is odd. Also bring one of the stones a bit to the front, it will make the tank look a bit deeper.


----------



## manmadecorals

I thought you were going to return one of the stones? I would also suggest more hills and slant with the substrate.


----------



## Jaysan

jarmilca said:


> I would suggest to remove one of the stones. It would look better if the number of stones is odd. Also bring one of the stones a bit to the front, it will make the tank look a bit deeper.


Thanks for the suggestions.
I will remove the front stone and will probably move the left stone more frontwards. 



manhtu said:


> I thought you were going to return one of the stones? I would also suggest more hills and slant with the substrate.


I was. I will probably end up returning one of them.
There are already hills and slant.
Soil comparison from front of glass to back of glass is a good 1-2 inches. lol


----------



## jarmilca

Jaysan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> I will remove the front stone and will probably move the left stone more frontwards.
> 
> I was. I will probably end up returning one of them.
> There are already hills and slant.
> Soil comparison from front of glass to back of glass is a good 1-2 inches. lol


If I was you, I would keep the two flat stones and choose one of the tall stones as your main stone and return the other one.


----------



## Boogerboy

This guide may help you bring your hardscape along http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/using-the-golden-ratio-in-aquascaping/

We have a bunch more helpful links on our reddit, if you'd care to have a look sometime (they're on the right) http://www.reddit.com/r/plantedtank


----------



## Jaysan

Boogerboy said:


> This guide may help you bring your hardscape along http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/using-the-golden-ratio-in-aquascaping/
> 
> We have a bunch more helpful links on our reddit, if you'd care to have a look sometime (they're on the right) http://www.reddit.com/r/plantedtank


That helped a lot!
Thanks for that!
I'll go and rescape it again based on the ratio 



jarmilca said:


> If I was you, I would keep the two flat stones and choose one of the tall stones as your main stone and return the other one.


I might just do that. I'll figure out with using 1 main stone and 2 smaller stones with the ratio thing posted by boogerboy 
We'll see what I create, LOL


----------



## jesse

More smaller stones!


----------



## Jaysan

I used 3 stones only and arranged it like this. It almost uses the ratio method of 2/3 I think.
Used 1 larger stone in the middle of 2 stones on the side. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Boogerboy

It's looking better already!

I'd move the stones a bit further forward and dramatically increase the slope from front to back. Once it's full of water that will appear quite flat, so the angle will add some depth. Also, with the stones forward you'll have space to plant a background plant such as vivipara if you desire.


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: May 8th, 2012*

So lastnight, I had some time so I rearranged the rocks a little bit forward and started the planting.

So far, the only plants are Cryptocoryne Parva, Rotala Nanjenshan and dwarf hair grass.

I will be adding UG and another background plant later on when my CO2 is set up.

Pics:

Full tank shot (water was still a bit cloudy)









I've placed the Parva between the stones. 









The UG will be planted in the front and the dwarf hair grass is currently in the back right corner.

I will be adding a plastic barrier so that the hairgrass or the UG will not overgrow their area. This will make maintenance that much easier 

All these plants came from my two other starfire tanks. 
Those tanks are going to be rescaped


----------



## Kooka

Thats going to look awesome, my bro was thinking about setting something similiar up.

Subscribed.


----------



## Jaysan

Did a calculation of total weight in my tank:
Please correct me if I am wrong:

25Gal tank weight: ??
approx 20Gal water: 160lbs
1.5 bags of soil (9L): 15lbs?
3 stones: Approx 15lbs

Current total weight = 190lbs.

Is the tank weight approx 50-70lbs?

If so, than total weight is about 240-280lbs.

I've sat on the stand, seemed stable. Didn't creek or anything, but I'm now 2nd guessing myself on if this stand will hold the weight of the tank


----------



## Jaysan

Looks like my stand is looking ok for now.

Did a test yesterday and here are the results:









Not too sure how my nitrate can be so high while my Nitrite is at 0 with ammonia readings.
Is that because the filter is doing all it can to convert Ammonia to nitrite and into Nitrate but cant convert ALL the ammonia so I see ammonia show up on the test?


----------



## Jaysan

Have a question for those that know...
With pH levels 6 or lower, are the ammonia readings harmful for fish/shrimps?

If I have thought about this correctly, Ammonia is being converted to Nitrate but there isnt enough bacteria right now to convert ALL the ammonia?


----------



## Egonsgirl

Sorry Jay, don't have an answer, but just wanted to give you a thumbs up on the tank. Looks awesome already...... and my plants are still waiting for their proper home. On hold with my 20g long.


----------



## Jaysan

Egonsgirl said:


> Sorry Jay, don't have an answer, but just wanted to give you a thumbs up on the tank. Looks awesome already...... and my plants are still waiting for their proper home. On hold with my 20g long.


oh boo, 
When will the 20G be ready?


----------



## jarmilca

Jaysan said:


> Have a question for those that know...
> With pH levels 6 or lower, are the ammonia readings harmful for fish/shrimps?


As you said, because of your low pH, the amount of toxic ammonia in the water is very low. 
Using your reading (pH 6.0, total NH3 0.5 ppm) and assuming that the temperature in your tank is 27°C, the amount of toxic ammonia in the water is 0.0003ppm, which is way bellow the dangerous zone for ammonia toxicity (0.03 ppm).
I calculated it using the following formula:Toxic_Amonia = Measured_Ammonia)/(1+10^[(0.0902-pH) + (2730/(273.2 + Temperature_in_Celsius))])

You can also calculate it by entering pH, NH3 and temperature in a calculator for toxic ammonia that I created on our website: Ammonia Toxicity Calculator


----------



## Jaysan

jarmilca said:


> As you said, because of your low pH, the amount of toxic ammonia in the water is very low.
> Using your reading (pH 6.0, total NH3 0.5 ppm) and assuming that the temperature in your tank is 27°C, the amount of toxic ammonia in the water is 0.0003ppm, which is way bellow the dangerous zone for ammonia toxicity (0.03 ppm).
> I calculated it using the following formula:Toxic_Amonia = Measured_Ammonia)/(1+10^[(0.0902-pH) + (2730/(273.2 + Temperature_in_Celsius))])
> 
> You can also calculate it by entering pH, NH3 and temperature in a calculator for toxic ammonia that I created on our website: Ammonia Toxicity Calculator


Awesome.
Thanks Jarmilca!
Maybe I'll add a SAE in there to battle some hair algae thats growing xD


----------



## Egonsgirl

Decisions, decisions....hhhmmmm ... Now I am not sure if I will use my 20g L or.... swap up tanks inhabitants from my 30g and re-do it as a dirt tank.... it will give me 6" more length to accommodate the 2 med size branches I have and incorporate some rocks. As it sits in the 20, the branches are too tall, and with both pieces of wood, it looks too crowded... I am baffled by the decision, so I am stuck in limbo. I need a decorator to advise me.... lol. I want to get those plants you gave me, a permanent home... they are in limbo too in my 10g. How do you figure your scapes out with such ease Jay??? Tell me your secret....lol


----------



## Jaysan

I have help from people on this forum!
Their advice really helped me move from scape to scape.

If you post some pictures, i'm sure people will be able to help you!
Also, if you don't live too far from me, I may be able to pop by and see what you got to work with and help you scape it


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: May 14th, 2012*

Updated with new pics:

1. Full Tank Shot









2. Rock with Pelia









3. Cryptocoryne Parva between the rocks









4. Frogbits relaxing on the surface









5. Dwarf hair grass (DHG) in the back right corner









Livestock:
1 SAE
6 CPD
1 Cherry to test out waters.


----------



## manmadecorals

looks better in person


----------



## jarmilca

Have you thought about replacing the Eheim spray bars with Lily Pipes?


----------



## Jaysan

jarmilca said:


> Have you thought about replacing the Eheim spray bars with Lily Pipes?


Yea, I have actually. I will probably change to clear tubes at the same time. 
Got any recommendations?


----------



## jarmilca

Jaysan said:


> Yea, I have actually. I will probably change to clear tubes at the same time.
> Got any recommendations?


My suggestion would be to use a clear hose & Do!aqua Violet Glass (Outflow) VP-1 13D and Do!aqua Violet Glass (Input) VV-1 13D. 
You can find cheaper copies of the Do!aqua glass pipes with a very similar name (Go!aqua) in AI but there is a reason why they are cheaper.


----------



## Boogerboy

jarmilca said:


> My suggestion would be to use a clear hose & Do!aqua Violet Glass (Outflow) VP-1 13D and Do!aqua Violet Glass (Input) VV-1 13D.
> You can find cheaper copies of the Do!aqua glass pipes with a very similar name (Go!aqua) in AI but there is a reason why they are cheaper.


The "reason" is that they don't use true birosilicate glass as the ADA/Cal Aqua lilies do (don't know about Do!). Makes them a good 1/4 of the price while still giving an almost identical appearance. The real difference is that they are more likely to break if not handled with care. I've had no problem with my knockoffs so far, they look great and seem well built enough to me. I could still break a few before it comes close to the price of the authentic ones.

I got these because the outflow pipe looks a lot better than the AI ones. I got the inflow pipe from AI though because AQmagic didn't have any 17mm gear.

I wouldn't personally get clear hoses though, you'll see why after a few weeks of running the tank. If you're up to the cleaning the hoses every few weeks then make sure to get rigid enough clear hose that won't kink and constrict your water flow. Lee's aquarium tubing is a good kind. I believe Menagerie carries it, maybe some BA's.

Best of luck. The tank is looking great so far!


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: May 26th*

Picked up a bunch of pink rotala indica off of Kooka!
Planted them in the center behind the main focal point.
Looks much better now


----------



## Kooka

They look darker in your tank, lookin' good!


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> They look darker in your tank, lookin' good!


Might be just the lighting, haha.
I hope the t5ho light I have keeps them this colour or redder. 
Will have to check my iron levels though. How does one check iron levels in the tank?
I'm guessing there is a test kit for iron?


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: Sept 28th, 2012*

I thought it was time for an update to my tank:

Pics are below 

FTS

IMG_2113[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Out of Focus GBR's

IMG_2115[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

My CPD's

IMG_2098[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Thats it for now


----------



## Boogerboy

Great shots. Those CPDs are absolutely stunning little fish. Wish I had some now!


----------



## Jaysan

Boogerboy said:


> Great shots. Those CPDs are absolutely stunning little fish. Wish I had some now!


Thanks!

When I take out my DSLR, I'll take some better pictures, lol

The CPD's were from a mixture of AK and PJ's (Back when Brent was still there)
They had some awesome stock before and I couldn't resist!

Brilliant colours!


----------



## Kooka

+1 on the CPD's. Those fish always remind me of little brook trout. One of my absolute favorite.


----------



## Jsu

its time to trim and replant!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaysan

*New addition to the family *

Picked up a zebra otto cat.
Hoping for the best!


----------



## Kooka

Dammmmnnn, thats a neat looking otto!


----------



## manmadecorals

Jaysan said:


> Picked up a zebra otto cat.
> Hoping for the best!


You welcome!


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> You welcome!



Now give me more!


----------



## kirby

looks nice man! be careful with those odysseys lights though, I have read that they cause fires..


----------



## Boogerboy

kirby said:


> looks nice man! be careful with those odysseys lights though, I have read that they cause fires..


I wouldn't worry about it. This was years ago, only on the Metal Halide models for saltwater, and only happened to those who had tampered with the units in some way. Odyssea now may not be a winning product, but there haven't been reports of combustion in a long time.


----------



## laurahmm

Hey can you tell me where you got the crypt parvo? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## Jaysan

laurahmm said:


> Hey can you tell me where you got the crypt parvo? Thanks!
> 
> Laura


Hey Laura,
The crypt parvo I got a long time ago. It came with a tank that had some in it.
Thanks,


----------



## Jaysan

Gonna be adding a few more plants into this tank in the next upcoming days.
Stay tuned for updates


----------



## Boogerboy

Jaysan said:


> Hey Laura,
> The crypt parvo I got a long time ago. It came with a tank that had some in it.
> Thanks,


Was at Menagerie on saturday, they had some. Super tiny though.



Jaysan said:


> Gonna be adding a few more plants into this tank in the next upcoming days.
> Stay tuned for updates


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: November 19th, 2012*

So I got some more plants to fill in the empty spaces, also got rid of some plants.

FTS:

IMG_0719[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

My GBR's poking around:

IMG_0720[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Right side of the tank:

IMG_0722[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Left side of the tank:
My CPD's swam up to the front. They thought it was feeding time again.

IMG_0723[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Another cool FTS:

IMG_0725[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

I think I have 10 variety's of Plants in there now.
1. Tonina Belem
2. Cryptocoryne Parva
3. Rotala Indica
4. UG
5. Stargrass 
6. Blyxa Japonica
7. Red Tiger Lotus
8. Hydrocotyle Verticillata
9. Alternanthera reineckii
10. Pogostemon helferi
11. Eriocaulon Setaceum
12. Ammania Gracilis
13. Hydrotriche Hottoniifloria


----------



## Kooka

Beautiful tank. Whats the very green looking plant in the second last picture called? I would like some once you start trimming it


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> Beautiful tank. Whats the very green looking plant in the second last picture called? I would like some once you start trimming it


that plant is called Tonina Belem.
I have some now if you want 
send me a message 
I will be home today if you want to come by!


----------



## manmadecorals

Looks great Bro! Definitely the best it has ever looked!


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Looks great Bro! Definitely the best it has ever looked!


Thanks 
Hoping for the best. Waiting for the UG to spread and hope the Belem stays healthy, lol


----------



## jimmyjam

loving the t belems, might have to get some too.


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: November 29th, 2012*

So I just took a few photos today. I trimmed a few plants as they started to grow to the top.
Comparing pics, I think the belem is doing pretty good so far. 

Enjoy 

Put lights higher up from the tank as I think it may have been too close.
I think it is about 4-6inches above the tank now. 

IMG_2602 by ChangJay, on Flickr


IMG_2603 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Zebra Oto and a few of my lower lower grade RSC munching on some algae. 
I put the RCS a few days ago and their berried now, haha

IMG_2597 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## Kooka

Tank looks sick man, my bro wanted to thank you for the Tonina, awesome plant!


----------



## Jaysan

Kooka said:


> Tank looks sick man, my bro wanted to thank you for the Tonina, awesome plant!


Thanks!  and tell your brother anytime 
If he wants any of my plants, just come over!

Anyone know what the plant is on the very right side of my tank?
I forgot the name, lol


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: December 18th, 2012*

I thought I would post an update on my tank so far. I picked up a new camera recently and decided to take some test shots...

Photos taken with a Canon 60D with a 50mm f/1.4
Enjoy!

Overstocked!! lol

IMG_0031a by ChangJay, on Flickr

Growing out some MP I received from Manhtu

IMG_0033a by ChangJay, on Flickr

One of the BGR's I acquired from Tropicana

IMG_0036 by ChangJay, on Flickr

One of my Red Cherry's on top of the Tonina Belem

IMG_0041 by ChangJay, on Flickr

A Zebra Oto enjoying some algae on the Crypt Parva...anyone know how to get rid of the algae on the leafs?  

IMG_0042a by ChangJay, on Flickr

Thats all


----------



## manmadecorals

Holy!!! LOOK AT ALL THE FISHIES!!!! Amazing pics Jay!


----------



## baozi2089

Great look tank! I've always liked your placement of the crypt parva and still liking it!

Look forward to more pictures!


----------



## diagnosis

Jaysan said:


> Anyone know what the plant is on the very right side of my tank?
> I forgot the name, lol


I'm pretty sure it's called Hydrotriche Hottoniifloria.

Tank looks great, and the colours look amazing! Have you been using RO? I've heard that the the toninas and erio's love softer water, but have yet to try it myself.


----------



## Jaysan

diagnosis said:


> I'm pretty sure it's called Hydrotriche Hottoniifloria.
> 
> Tank looks great, and the colours look amazing! Have you been using RO? I've heard that the the toninas and erio's love softer water, but have yet to try it myself.


Thanks!
I had a hard time figuring this one out! 
Time to update my post, lol

I use normal tap water


----------



## Egonsgirl

Great pictures/tank/fish/plants -everything. Really great to watch it grow through the weeks. Awesome job! I don't think my 20 L will ever be.  was told I have too many tanks as it is, and there is no where to set it up. So it sits with dirt in it .... waiting to add water etc.


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: Feb 12th, 2013*

So recently, I wanted to change up the inhabitants in my tank so I sold off my Cardinals and CPD's. I got some new stock in the tank and than noticed a outbreak of ich 

I held off selling anything else from the tank until I had the issue under control.

I raised the tempurature to approx 85 Degrees F, added approx 4 tablespoons of aquarium salt to battle the ich. 
After about 5 days, I noticed the spots had disappeared. Knowing the reproduction of these things, I waited another 5 days to ensure that no ich would reappear.

After close inspection after 10 days of this treatment, all ich was gone, no signs of it  Very happy this method worked! All but lost 1 fish (zebra oto) and most of the newly added fish, LOL. 
I recently acquired some more new fish, but they are currently in a holding tank until they pass the inspection period.

Onto some new pics I took! Enjoy!

FTS
Blyxa is growing large!! ><

IMG_0410 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Some longfin L144s I acquired!!

IMG_0408 by ChangJay, on Flickr

My two Blue German Rams doing their thing 
Sorry for the dirty glass, I havent had time to clean it, haha

IMG_0407 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## greg

I really enjoyed reading your thread and looking at the amazing pictures you take. "Overstocked" picture on post #75 is full of life! The tank is beautiful. 

Greg


----------



## Jaysan

greg said:


> I really enjoyed reading your thread and looking at the amazing pictures you take. "Overstocked" picture on post #75 is full of life! The tank is beautiful.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg!
There might be a rescape instore for this tank soon...but after my salt water is set up


----------



## lovevc

can u refill the aluminum co2 cylinder from Taiwan? i thought we have different standard for that, if it works ill ask my friend to bring one from china


----------



## Jaysan

lovevc said:


> can u refill the aluminum co2 cylinder from Taiwan? i thought we have different standard for that, if it works ill ask my friend to bring one from china


I never ended up using it as it was put away into storage. lol
I ended up buidling my own co2 regulator so I never actually used it.

I was told it was okay to be used here, but I never tried. 
I might actually put it for sale here soon, pm me interested


----------



## Jaysan

Havent updated this thread in a bit.

I took a picture with my phone the other day after putting in some plants I recently acquired.

Enjoy! (only 1 picture, lol)


----------



## greg

I like the rescape. New plants look great - reds create a lot of interest. The new plant on the right is so full and lush already - is it a Blyxa aubertii?


----------



## manmadecorals

No...just Blyxa Japonica on steroid tabs lol!


----------



## Jaysan

greg said:


> I like the rescape. New plants look great - reds create a lot of interest. The new plant on the right is so full and lush already - is it a Blyxa aubertii?


Hey Greg, I think it is just the regular blyxa Japonica...if it starts growing larger and changes colour, it might be an aubertii, haha


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> No...just Blyxa Japonica on steroid tabs lol!


LOL.
I'm sure other peoples japonica is this big too


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: August 14th, 2013*

Havent updated this thread in awhile.

I've recently removed all my Crypt Parva as they were growing too large to be a center piece.
I've replaced it with Erio Shiga Japan


----------



## kuler22

Hi Jaysan, great tank. Question about moving the lights up. I have the same type of light, did you have to bend the supports or do anything 'custom' to get it higher over the tank? I would like to raise it as well.



Jaysan said:


> I thought I would post an update on my tank so far. I picked up a new camera recently and decided to take some test shots...
> 
> Photos taken with a Canon 60D with a 50mm f/1.4
> Enjoy!
> 
> Overstocked!! lol
> 
> IMG_0031a by ChangJay, on Flickr
> 
> Growing out some MP I received from Manhtu
> 
> IMG_0033a by ChangJay, on Flickr
> 
> One of the BGR's I acquired from Tropicana
> 
> IMG_0036 by ChangJay, on Flickr
> 
> One of my Red Cherry's on top of the Tonina Belem
> 
> IMG_0041 by ChangJay, on Flickr
> 
> A Zebra Oto enjoying some algae on the Crypt Parva...anyone know how to get rid of the algae on the leafs?
> 
> IMG_0042a by ChangJay, on Flickr
> 
> Thats all


----------



## Jaysan

kuler22 said:


> Hi Jaysan, great tank. Question about moving the lights up. I have the same type of light, did you have to bend the supports or do anything 'custom' to get it higher over the tank? I would like to raise it as well.


Hey!
I bent the support bars myself


----------



## Sameer

That crypt parva looks awsome!!! It looks like a soft water plant (belem and the sort). Is that UG in the foreground?

EDIT: oops, I commented on the pics that were quoted (old pics).


----------



## Jaysan

Sameer said:


> That crypt parva looks awsome!!! It looks like a soft water plant (belem and the sort). Is that UG in the foreground?
> 
> EDIT: oops, I commented on the pics that were quoted (old pics).


Hey,
Crypt parva is an awesome plant, but its was growing too tall in my tank, lol

The back left is tonina belem and the foreground was UG until my plecos unrooted them all, haha

Now the foreground is Erio Shiga


----------



## Pumpkin

Nice setup !

are you still using the Ikea Stuva as a stand ? is it sturdy enough to carry this 25g or did you modify it ?

I also have the same 25G and really like the look of your stand ... so I am curious !
Also, I have oticed that Ikea also makes a 60x30 cm version of the same stand so it would be perfect for a 17G or 10G if it is sturdy enough !


----------



## Jaysan

Pumpkin said:


> Nice setup !
> 
> are you still using the Ikea Stuva as a stand ? is it sturdy enough to carry this 25g or did you modify it ?
> 
> I also have the same 25G and really like the look of your stand ... so I am curious !
> Also, I have oticed that Ikea also makes a 60x30 cm version of the same stand so it would be perfect for a 17G or 10G if it is sturdy enough !


Hey,

If you use the ikea stand, its good, but may buckle in time. I changed it to the AI stand and didnt look back. lol
I now use the ikea stand in my closet haha


----------



## 10G

lookin fresh, #lush... #vanity... #aesthetics...


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: October 21st, 2013*

So I havent updated this thread inawhile.

Here is one picture:

20131009_014432 by ChangJay, on Flickr

I got rid of the crypt parva...cuz it wasn't sooooo crypt anymore haha.

I am also doing a Erio Sp. Japan carpet that is doing well so far. I have been spreading them slowly when they get large enough to split.

Sorry for the messy tank. This tank is going to be re-done in 1-2 months time. It is going to be changed to driftwood with minimal rocks. I am not sure of the plants that I will use yet, maybe the same types.


----------



## greg

Erio carpet will be beautiful 😃


----------



## Sameer

What do you mean parva was not itself anymore?


----------



## Jaysan

Sameer said:


> What do you mean parva was not itself anymore?


The parva wasnt so crypt anymore. Ive had that bunch over an yr or so now and it got large lol


----------



## Jaysan

*Update: November 20th*

So I got tired of the stones so I changed it up to driftwood.

I moved some plants around. My Erio Shiga is spreading nicely. I will be splitting them again soon to get more coverage. Excuse the dirty tank and water. The water will be tanned for a bit due to the driftwood.


----------

